# Herve's Smoking Lounge



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

Tired of being asked to smoke outside Herve's? Well now you don't have to any more.

I introduce to you Herve's Smoking Lounge.

This place has room for all of you. Hooka's are over there by the low tables and pillows. Pipes are back in the corner. (Sorry, for safetly reasons we do not allow glass pipes.) Bongs and misc. H2O devices are upstairs on the balcony. 

...and you can smoke cigaretts anywhere you want!!!


And for your non-smoking companions, please note our state of the art active-crystal super-duper catilitic converter 400 cft/minute 'clean air" HVAC system. It does it's job quietly and without the hair blowing air blasts of other systems.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)




----------



## voice- (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm gonna be the first non-smoking gum-chewing most hated person to tell everybody in here to stop smoking, it's bad for your health, bad for your economy and disgusting.


----------



## simX (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *I'm gonna be the first non-smoking gum-chewing most hated person to tell everybody in here to stop smoking, it's bad for your health, bad for your economy and disgusting. *



I second that!


----------



## Valrus (Apr 20, 2002)

I third that.

And gum's bad for your teeth.

And that HVAC just isn't cutting it. Still smells like ass in here. 

And you should use .png instead of .gif.

...Why are you all looking at me like that and casually tossing rocks from one hand to the other?

Perhaps I'd better go.

-the valrus


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 20, 2002)

I "4th" that!

(running away)

STOP THROWING THOSE ROCKS!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 20, 2002)

cough cough...what the heck...this is unhealthy dudes


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 20, 2002)

Need. . .air. . can't. . .breathe. . .


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 20, 2002)

What's the matter with your hair and clothes reeking with smoke?  Man, that's the only reason I go out to bars, just so I can look and smell "cool", like I'm hangin' with the "in" crowd.  I gotta smell like I'm livin', ya know?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

I 5th that! .

Stand in front of a fire if you want to smell like smoke


----------



## edX (Apr 21, 2002)

ok, i love each and every one of you but this is a smoking lounge. if you don't like smoke, don't show your face in it. We don't need lectures and we don't need a chorus of people to point out everything about smoking. We have heard it a googolplex of times already.

now if you want to talk to people about anything else in here and put up with the smoke in the process, that's fine. I don't go into your church and tell you all the things that are wrong with your God. I don't sit down to your dinner table and tell you what is wrong with your food. I don't spy on your dates and tell you what a lousy couple you make. so lay off the well intended attitude. 

sorry, but people who bitch about smoke in places designated for smoking are a bitg pet peeve of mine. that being said, i don't advocate that anyone start smoking. but for those of us who do, no amount of other people's whining is ever going to change us. We will quit when we, as individuals, are ready to do it for ourselves. 

so Tom, do you smoke?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 21, 2002)

I do...and loving it. There's nothing better  in the morning than a good cup of coffee and a smoke.

Fortunately I don't live in the US, cause as I hear it, smoking has become a real challenge? I'm all for us not bothering ppl who don't smoke. But I think that you have to be realistic and not go as crazy as in the US.


----------



## ksv (Apr 21, 2002)

**ksv gets green in his face and tears in his eyes, and gets out of here quickly**


----------



## simX (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ok, i love each and every one of you but this is a smoking lounge. if you don't like smoke, don't show your face in it. We don't need lectures and we don't need a chorus of people to point out everything about smoking. We have heard it a googolplex of times already.
> 
> now if you want to talk to people about anything else in here and put up with the smoke in the process, that's fine. I don't go into your church and tell you all the things that are wrong with your God. I don't sit down to your dinner table and tell you what is wrong with your food. I don't spy on your dates and tell you what a lousy couple you make. so lay off the well intended attitude.
> ...



*** simX goes over and sticks his finger in Ed's glass of water.

"You pollute my air, I pollute your water."

'nuf said.


----------



## voice- (Apr 21, 2002)

*goes over to Ed and fart*

There, now we both think the other smell bad


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Ed, a googolplex is a lot of times. I can imagine that you must have heard it that much though with everything that people say now. 

smoke away!


----------



## Klink (Apr 21, 2002)

*Klink sits quietly puffin' his Camel, sippin' his espresso and gives a Mona Lisa smile.*

*Waits for the lynch mob to settle down.*


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *...so Tom, do you smoke? *




uh..... well....


Actually, no...  I lived off of coffee and cigaretts through much of college, but that was several lifetimes ago... I quit more than a decade ago...


I like Herve's B&G, but here in California they outlawed smoking in Bars and I've become quite accostomed to it.

So the fact is, I can't come to Herve's as much as I'd like because it is too smokey. So I was really just trying to intice the smokers to gather together in the loung... over there -->


----------



## rinse (Apr 21, 2002)

smoking what? i like how the topic was started on 4/20.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 21, 2002)

Ed scolded me like a naughty child. 

I will go post away my shame elsewhere.

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Rinse, I don't think any of us know what you're refering too!!  

P.S. Valrus, I used 'you're' this time!


----------



## Valrus (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Rinse, I don't think any of us know what you're refering too!!  *



Not at all! Especially not us students at small liberal arts colleges!  Actually I only found out what that meant yesterday, so go figure.



> *
> P.S. Valrus, I used 'you're' this time!  *



Oh man, gplex, I hate to do this, but by bringing up the grammar thing you're just asking for it. That "too" should only have one "o." 

Hey! Ack! Again with the rocks!

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

lol, I suck. I really set myself up for that one .

Oh btw, should I be smoking if I'm in here???


----------



## Valrus (Apr 21, 2002)

gplex - I don't think so. I think you're just not supposed to bitch about it. 

-the valrus


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 21, 2002)

Well, I guess I'll take my poor humor elsewhere.   

Anyone like to join me in the non-smoking, milk drinker's lounge, I'll be there.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 22, 2002)

It is kind of funny how this thread morphed from being about Significant Others to being about which programming language best describes you...


----------



## rinse (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *It is kind of funny how this thread morphed from being about Significant Others to being about which programming language best describes you... *



say what?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

Methinks Tom posted to the wrong thread...


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

me thinks i now know what Tom's been smoking


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

Me thinks Herve got Tom's password.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 22, 2002)

Methinks y'all better take them spaces out of "methinks."

Oh man, I'm sorry about the grammar thing. Do you mind? I try to keep it low-key, as opposed to "Look, I know more than you," because I know I don't. 

This lounge done got practically took over by the non-smokin' types.

Intentional bad grammar is fun though.

Shutting up now.

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

Ha!  I had no space in methinks.

And I don' smoke neither, so I dunno why I is typing this here post in the lounge of smoke-i-tude...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 24, 2002)

nkuvu nailed it...

I had multipled threads opened in multiple windows and submitted this to the wrong one.

...but that was days ago and I can't really remember where that was supposed to go.

Oh well. Nonsequitors are good evey now and then... right?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

I think you're trying to say this in the "Do you have a boyfriend/girlfriend/spouse/pet monkey?" thread...


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 24, 2002)

For those of you who dislike smoking, allow me to point out that cannabis can be *eaten* with quite interesting results.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm not against _all_ smoking in theory, I just don't like tobacco smoking.  No lectures, it's just not my thing.  Then again, cannabis is not my thing, either.  I prefer to get my highs from Perl...


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 24, 2002)

Perl, eh?
So, do you eat it or snort it or what?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

Osmosis.  Absorbing Perls of wisdom, that sort of thing... 

Some _huge_ advantages:
- Perl is free
- There are no side effects (other than seeing every problem as a problem you can solve with the right script)
- There are no after effects (like hangovers)
- It's perfectly legal
- It's socially acceptable
- You can probably write Perl at your workplace


----------



## rinse (Apr 24, 2002)

Some Disadvantages:

It doesn't get you stoned.

What was i sayin'?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Osmosis.  Absorbing Perls of wisdom, that sort of thing...
> 
> Some huge advantages:
> ...


Yeah but the side effect are:
- You'll begin to think you needn't pay for anyting
- You'll try to solve your relationship with a script, and he still walks out on your even if that is not in the script (That might be a drama queen joke?)
- There are no hangovers because the high is life-long and you can never get down
- DeCSS in Perl is not legal
- It is socially acceptable only to a very small closed nit group of computer geeks... usually of the male sex (...hmmm... maybe that is not a side affect... )
- You probably can spend your entire work carrer with just Perl and never do anything else

Plus...
- u lrn to comunic8 n vry shrt wrds
- Your parse life only one "line" at a time never knowing what happens in the future or if this line is a repeat from the past
- You become a vi pusher
- You don't understand when a loved one request pearls


----------



## Valrus (Apr 26, 2002)

> - You become a vi pusher



But you don't _have_ to use Perl to be a vi pusher.

Case in point: um, me. Go vim! Woot!

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

Anyone notice that vi is the core of _evil_?  

And as far as editors go, I always like to promote *Ed*!



Tom, if your variables in Perl are written in "vry shrt wrds" you need to loosen up a bit.  Perl is capable of having $very_nice_variable_names that can @have_lots_of_meaning.

I don't think I want to go on to talk about the rest of the things you mentioned.    Well, seven words: Have a one track mind tonight, Tom?


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

thanks nkuvu. that was one of the best plugs i have ever gotten. 

you would really see the humor in it from my side if you knew that i used to be known as Ed the Editor. I owned and edited my own free entertainment rag. 

and i was recently turned on to the gnu cow and discovered i am a gnu kinda person at heart. i even thought about using the cow as my avatar for awhile after that but figured it would be misleading since i have never used linux. 

*Ed lights up and kicks back in his posh recliner. He relaxes, knowing his promotion dept. is hard at work. His 1st book might sell after all *


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

?
help
?
?
?
quit
?
exit
?
bye
?
hello? 
?
eat flaming death
?
^C
?
^C
?
^D
?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

CONTROL-C, CONTROL-C, CONTROL-C ON THE FLOOR...

I don't smoke anything either... why the hell are we all in here?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

I was initially curious.  I wanted to know if Hervé's Smoking Lounge was filled with people recently on fire...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

"Herve's Smoking Lounge. Come in, light up, burn out."

BlingBling? Any chance of doing a flyer with this theme? 

I wanted to come in here to see what all the fuss was about (anything over two pages gets read by me)...

_It's the end/of the world/as we know it/and I feel fine..._


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I wanted to come in here to see what all the fuss was about (anything over two pages gets read by me)...[/i] *


This is the first thread that I've posted that has exceeded a single page.    

Maybe I will have a hit off that now.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

Hey, well, it's good.

BTW, how does everyone like my new sig line? Simple and succinct... and I think it's very sleek-looking as well  Hehe


----------



## Arden (Apr 4, 2003)

:: Fingers fire extinguisher, smirks at all 2 people smoking in smoking lounge ::

Sorry.  I just discovered this page; apparently, the smoking lounge has been abandoned for almost a year.  It still smells in here.


----------



## Androo (Apr 4, 2003)

hey, table for 4, nonsmoking....


----------



## Ugg (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry, Androo, this is not NYC....  Here there are only smoking tables.  Can't you see that beautiful blue haze overhead?


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 4, 2003)

Weeeeeeee! What do we smoke in here? Hahaha, can I smoke green?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 4, 2003)

Just watch out for those officers that keep coming in to take a look


----------



## Androo (Apr 4, 2003)

wow, new smilies!?
::alien:: ::sleepy:: ::love:: O 
i never noticed!


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 5, 2003)

I ::love:: www.macosx.com!

M$ and Intel are ::evil:: !

R U  ?

Wintel products make me feel like an ::alien:: when I'm trying to interact with them because they luck the  factor and  (as in personality)!

And before you all get ::sleepy:: let me just tell you that I ::love:: you all people! Peace!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2003)

Uh I see you have smoked here guys... look at all those smiles...


----------



## Androo (Apr 5, 2003)

noooo! macosx.com has changed! though it looks better, more like Mac OS X, im too used to the old oooneeee
ack, no quick reply.
meh,  it looks pretty damn cool though....


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2003)

Androo, go to "CP" or control panel, and you will find "options" you can switch there to "beige" - that is the old style. Maybe you like that more.


----------



## toast (Apr 5, 2003)

§1TODAY
I smoke on a daily basis.

Periodicity: Half a pack (10 cigarettes) per day.
Brand: Benson & Hedges, American Blend.
Filtered: yes.
Light (reduced amount of tar): no.
Tobacco: blond.
Price: 3.40?_/ $3.40

&2RARELY
I used to smoke those a lot, but have recently (February) almost stopped to. The Indonesian ones I discovered thanks to my girlfriend who lived one year there.

- La Paz Wilde Havana cigarillos (20-pack: 6? / $6)
- La Paz Wilde Havana cigars (20-pack: 10? / $10)
- Indonesian Sampoerna cigarettes
- Indonesian Dji Sam Soe cigarettes (filtered and unfiltered)
- Indonesian pure Kretek (very strange ones...)

§3 IN THE DARK ABYSM OF TIME
I smoked those on a regular basis but completely abandoned.

- Unfiltered brown Gitanes.
- PANTER Domino cigars

§4 WHEN MONEY FLOWS IN
On some special occasions, I did smoke those. Some are forbidden in the US I think 

- Romeo y Juliet cigarillos
- Cohiba cigars (same as Fidel does  )

§5 MATES
Most of my mates will share some cigarettes with me. Those brands are quite common.

- Malborough (red ones: filtered, heavy)
- Chesterfield / Chesterfield Light
- Camel / Camel Light
- Davidoff / Davidoff Light
- Gauloises Blondes

§6 AGE

Here in France, one fourth of the population smokes. Young people smoke a lot, young girls even smoke more than young boys. Start age can be as soon as 12 years-old. You can buy cigarettes at any age, but this may soon change. I personnally started at 18, but I'm an exception, most people start between 14 and 16.

§7 WORK

People who work in private offices smoke more. In universities, people smoke less than in shorter and more professional studies (such as IUT, equivalent of German Hauptschule I think, don't know any American equivalent: it's a 2-year study where you spend 50% time learning, 50% working).

I study politics at the Grenoble Institute of Politics. One student out of two smokes. Same applies to teachers. Girls tend to smoke as much as boys.

§8 PRICE

Smoking does not cost much here. One cigarette pack is approximately the same price as a pint. A cigarette pack costs far less than an acceptable lunch meal. A Mc Donalds Happy Meal is two times more expensive than the best cigarettes you can find (and Mc Donalds is not an acceptable meal BTW  ).

§9 ILLEGAL STUFF

At my age (19), about 20% of the population smokes grass or cannabis (which we call 'shit' here in France, BTW). Girls smoke it same as boys, maybe a bit less. Most of them smoke regular cigs too.

I have been part of this population for six months, aged 18 to 18.5, then completely stopped. As you may suspect it, I'm not ashamed of what I did but I'm very proud I quitted it. It's a hard thing to do when many friends of yours smoke it in front of you. Which brings me to my last §.

§10 STOPPING

I have 100% stopped illegal smoking.
I tried to quit smoking once, succeeded for two weeks (February holidays). Then, as soon as I had to go back study, and now you know in what smoking conditions I study (see §7), I started again, with much pleasure.

§11 NOTES

- My GF does not moke but used to smoke weed. We stopped together.
- We have agreed that I would not smoke in our place so that clothes and rooms don't smell cold tobacco. I smoke outside of my place.
- I like to smoke. Even though I certainly am a complete addict, I like it, it's not just addiction that makes me smoke. I enjoy it in stressful situations. Tension, conflict, ... are standable without smoking. But smoking makes the whole thing almost enjoyable 
- Last but not least, I like to talk a lot in lounges


----------



## Androo (Apr 5, 2003)

heheehe, thanks giaguara, i have it on the old one, and i have my QuickReply box... ahhhh whew, the new appearance is too bright for me.


----------



## Androo (Apr 5, 2003)

ummm how do you make a poll? i've never made one, but i want to right now!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2003)

Androo, I guess now the poll options are only for the contributing members ... you can always suggest a poll to a nice mod and they might post it to you


----------



## edX (Apr 5, 2003)

yea, but where is he going to find a 'nice' mod?


----------



## fryke (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey, no such offenses in a smoking lounge. 

There are a LOT of nice mods around here. I guess. Must be.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2003)

oh, you could try a sleazy mod if you don't find a nice mod, Androo. Or a Chmod 777 - mod could do as well


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *...Or a Chmod 777 - mod could do as well  *


That's the problem with polls. They default to 744. 

If they were 777 we would not be having these issues.

Maybe we just need a "chown users polls"? Then 744 would be fine because only non-moderators could create them... ::ha::


----------



## ksv (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *oh, you could try a sleazy mod if you don't find a nice mod, Androo*



Ha, as if _I_ would provide such services for free


----------



## Androo (Apr 6, 2003)

or maybe i could just contribute.... though i dont have any money to give at the moment, i need it for food and really important things.
Maybe if i get a new customer for Penguinn Inc (lol my company) then i will contribute.
Hmm.... do all people in here even smoke?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't smoke the cigaret... err.. i mean i don't smoke.  

Hm Tommy I'll need ti change my permissions...


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 6, 2003)

Heh, that's a good idea, Gia.  764 is _much_ better.  I always wondered why you didn't care if others could execute you. 

-- _maybe I was just perverted enough to want to see if anyone wanted to execute me?  G._


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2003)

I think 760 would be actually better ...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 6, 2003)

*satanic enters with a quarter of white rhino... 

so where's the bong?


----------



## doemel (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm a typical party smoker. And I do smoke weed, I even grow it thanks to very reasonable interpretation of laws in Switzerland. It's illegal but they won't send you to jail for it and in many places they won't even fine you anymore. That's the way it's supposed to be. Period. Fact is, a society without drugs *is completely utopian*. You can't keep people from getting high. War on drugs? Didn't work. Never will.

Legalize it!



P.S.: I'm sure as hell glad that I don't live in certain parts of the U.S., not being allowed to smoke in a bar is like...there's something essential missing. I know it's bad for your health and shit but if you're that concerned about your health DON'T GO OUT DRINKING AND STAYING UP LATE!


----------



## Arden (Apr 7, 2003)

This is how I *cough* look in the smoking lounge too long.  You guys all *cough hack* need a cleaner, less expensive *cough* habit.  I figure I can calm down in healthier *cough* ways than inhaling tar, cyanide, arsenic, formaldehyde, acetone, carbon *cough* monoxide, and all 4000 other chemicals in cigarette smoke.  But it's your *cough hack wheeze* choice.  Just don't come to me when you *cough* need an ::ha:: operation for lung cancer.  Besides, there's nothing *cough* wrong with a Utopian society.

In conclusion, cigarettes, cigars, pipes, etc. are just plain ::evil:: ::evil::.  Smoking is not .  *cough hack hack cough choke wheeze cough*


----------



## toast (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Just don't come to me when you need an operation for lung cancer*



Hm... Makes me think of something I've studied in economy.

Do I cost more to society if I die from cancer after two years of heavy, intensive treatment in hospital or after ten years of senility in an pension ?

Guess.

PS: utopian societies have nothing bad at all, that's part of their definition !


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2003)

all you naysayers i blame you not, for you know not what you speak of


----------



## Androo (Apr 7, 2003)

hmm... i haven't found a nice mod..... do they sell them on ebay?
lol i forgot what the poll was going to be about anyway. Or maybe I will do things, and make stuff. Remember that book where the dude took material and made it into something? Then when it broke or something, he made it into something else? Well that has nothing to do with what i am saying.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 9, 2003)

reefer smoker poll: what is your favorite method of intake? (j, bowl, ect)


----------



## wiz (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Hm... Makes me think of something I've studied in economy.
> 
> Do I cost more to society if I die from cancer after two years of heavy, intensive treatment in hospital or after ten years of senility in an pension ?
> ...



who cares about ur economy!! ur health is more important! be a practising christian, the world would be a better place.


----------



## Cat (Apr 10, 2003)

What has being a practising christian to do with earthly health?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 23, 2019)

(pretending not to notice this thread died completely more than 16 years ago - before vaping was even a thing, and def not noticing that even the "innocent" vape has found its way into the world of bad health results (and likely can be considered a sin, or, at least, a great annoyance)


----------

